# Paph. acmodontum and some Primaries



## ORG (Oct 18, 2010)

Here some pictures of * Paphiopedilum acmodontum*



























And also some primary hybrids

At first a very attractive hybrid which was made 15 years ago

*Paphiopedilum  Shirley Amundsen*
*acmodontum  x volonteanum*











Here another near forgotten attractive hybrid. I get the picture from Norito Hasegawa many years ago

*Paphiopedilum  Jewelled Tapestry*
*hirsutissimum  X acmodontum*





and a non registred hybrid

*Paphiopedilum acmodontum X Paphiopedilum fairrieanum*






Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Shiva (Oct 18, 2010)

I love them all Olaf. :clap::clap::clap: Splendid colors.


----------



## emydura (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks Olag. Love the Shirley Amundsen.

David


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 18, 2010)

I like acmodantum a lot, but I'm not so fond of these hybrids. Maybe Jeweled Tapestry.


----------



## paphreek (Oct 18, 2010)

Thank you, Olaf, for another pictorial lesson!


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice show. The Jewelled Tapestry is a featured flower in a book Norito and Harold wrote many, many years ago. Still just as nice today as then.


----------



## fibre (Oct 19, 2010)

Thank you Olaf! A seldom seen species and Hybrids!


----------

